# any ideas for makeup to age you or look older?



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am in need to look 25 years older ! Anyone ever do an old man or old woman look and have pics of it? Or could you point me in the right direction of how to do the makeup part of it? Thanks so much
Erin


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

*Wailing Woman*

How about something like this?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Close but it isnt a scary look I am going for just an old lady wrinkly look. I dont want to wear a mask would love to be able to use makeup or prosethic?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Smoke lots and lots of cigarettes.
It ages you quite a bit!
.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

FYF.. very true LOL...


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

"OLD MAN" FOAM LATEX APPLIANCE KIT Halloween Mask
"OLD WOMAN" FOAM LATEX APPLIANCE KIT Halloween Mask
Also a few years ago my mother was a manager at a local pub, and they had a Halloween party there. One of the regulars dressed up as an old man only using clothes and a hat that an older man would wear and used egg whites on his face and nobody recognized him all night.


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

There is this 1 also
"SENIOR CITIZEN" FOAM LATEX Halloween Mask


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I hear streaching the skin and applying latex and having it dry before relaxing your skin is effective though I hadn't tried this myself. If you got any laying around (and I always do) you could give it a try.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

millsman, whaat about the egg whites? Just throw that on the face? How does that work? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll have to ask my mom to ask her friend exactly what he did i won't be seeing her until Thursday but i will get back to you.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i bet its used along the lines of the latex. stretch the skin and brush it on, let it dry.

iv done old lady makeup when i was in high school. you basically pale your skin, then use a grey makeup pencil and mark along the places wrinkles will one day appear.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would check out the make up tutorials on you tube, I ve watched a bunch and there really helpful.


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey my Mom says that guy doesn't frequent the bar much these days, but the next time she sees him she will ask. I figured it would be something like the latex.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Erin, I too have used latex, it was very easy, unfortunately that was before the days of digital photos . You simply stretch the skin, apply the latex, let dry, (or dry with hair dryer), and when you let the skin go you have wrinkles. You can concentrate on the eyes, mouth and neck to really get the aged effect. Here's a link I hope will be helpful, and I also would look on you tube, there are a zillion makeup how-to's on there. Good luck!

http://www.theeffectslab.com/stipple-aging.htm


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Erin, I too have used latex, it was very easy, unfortunately that was before the days of digital photos . You simply stretch the skin, apply the latex, let dry, (or dry with hair dryer), and when you let the skin go you have wrinkles. You can concentrate on the eyes, mouth and neck to really get the aged effect. Here's a link I hope will be helpful, and I also would look on you tube, there are a zillion makeup how-to's on there. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.theeffectslab.com/stipple-aging.htm


This is an excellent idea. I will try this and post pics if it works out right. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

LadyAlthea said:


> i bet its used along the lines of the latex. stretch the skin and brush it on, let it dry.
> 
> iv done old lady makeup when i was in high school. you basically pale your skin, then use a grey makeup pencil and mark along the places wrinkles will one day appear.


I was told that you pale your skin and use a makeup pencil where the lines are or will be. I have the lines now so I know exactly where to draw them. I was told also to smudge them a little bit.

That is what I will be doing to age my Duchess character I am developing , however the paleness will be emphasized since this character is meant to be ugly and grotesque.


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

Old Age makeup is all about highlight and shadow. You want to create a shadow under your cheekbones to make them appear sunken in. You can also wrinkle your forehead and use brown liner to draw your natural lines (I don't have forehead wrinkles, so I make my own up!), and blend in. You use the brown pencil to draw in crow’s feet, and again, blend. Make bags under your eyes, blend. You can trace the nasolavial fold (lines that run from beside your nose, down to your mouth) and yet again, blend! I’ve been in many a plays, where I had to do old age makeup, and that is how it is done my friend! Now, there may be something out there that better fits your needs, but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in!


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

Here is a video about the stipple-aging process.

http://www.indymogul.com/episode/BFX_20070716


----------



## Langolier (Sep 28, 2009)

I use to use in the early days liquid latex and tissue or toilet paper. You can be aged or zombie-fied depending on how you apply it and the color of makeup you use.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

YEAH! Another person who has heard of indymogul! I was about to suggest their tut on it, but you beat me to the punch Atum!


----------

